

Bones: Simplify the Process of Creating a Wordpress Theme - Charles__L
http://themble.com/bones/

======
cowsaysoink
For those interested in this they might also check out underscores theme by
Automattic[1].

Bones is an okay starter but if feels like a more thrown together bundling of
the latest and greatest of the web development trends (320andup, sass/less,
html5boilerplate) than a functional starter theme. But at least it follows the
wordpress coding guidelines unlike roots[2].

Question for those who understand open source licenses can this theme even be
licensed under the WTFPL considering that it uses wordpress provided functions
like (get_header and wp_enqueue_styles)?

[1]: <https://github.com/Automattic/_s> or <http://underscores.me/>

[2]: <http://www.rootstheme.com/>

------
alexizamerican
We used the Bones template as our starting point for <http://www.noshon.it>.
It served as a great barebones theme to customize off of. As previously
mentioned, the documentation throughout all of the files is awesome - very
helpful for first time Wordpress work.

We actually replaced the 320grid and other styles with Bootstrap because of
familiarity with the framework.

------
neovive
Very impressive and well-documented. I wonder if this could be the Bootstrap
of the WP world (although much more lightweight and not actually a framework).
Did I mention the well-documented CSS.

~~~
ckluis
<http://320press.com/wpbs/features/> \- the bootstrap of the WP world is based
on Bones + Bootstrap.

Or you have the Roots theme if you are willing to break some wordpress
conventions for cleaner code as an end product.

